# 200sx Halo projector headlights ?



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Do the 200sx Halo projector headlights require that any modifactions are done to the 1998 200sx to install ? thanks


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SEARCH!!!!!!


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Are halo projectors just as bright as OEM headlights? Do they cover as much area?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

#1. Check out www.nissanperformancemag.com Look at the Project 200SX 1.6T Michael has an entire write-up on the projectors.

#2. The brightness is debatable. Some say yes, some say no. DO NOT PUT THE 100Watt bulbs in. You'll fry the harness and the might melt the projector's housing.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SEARCH NOOB!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello.
My name is Seth.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol... this is fun...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ignore the angry fellas.. 

yes it requires minor modification.

also browse around www.nissanperformancemag.com it will help you alot.


----------

